# ACHTUN!NG | OEM Audi 17" Winter Wheel Specials - $699 a set!!!



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*OEM Audi 17" Winter Wheel Specials - $699 a set!!!*
We have a limited supply of 17×7.5" et43 5×112 bolt pattern *OEM Audi "Celebration" Wheels* (similar to B5 RS4 style) for the extremely low price of $699 a set _with_ *OEM Audi center caps*! This is an incredible *savings of over $1,600* from dealer prices!
This wheel will fit most Audi and VW vehicles including but not limited to, B5/B6/B7 A4, B5/B6/B7 S4, A3, Mk2 TT, C5/C6 A6, Volkswagen Mk5, Passat, Eos, and others. 
We will be adding these to our Achtuning online catalog soon, in the meantime please give us a call if you would like to place an order!










_Modified by [email protected]!NG at 10:53 AM 8-27-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | OEM Audi 17" Winter Wheel Specials - $699 a set!!! ([email protected]!NG)*

• *OEM wheels!*
• Ridiculous amount of brake clearance!
• Offset-friendly for just about every VAG car!
• OEM center caps included with price!


----------



## 4coolkid (Nov 28, 2008)

What are exact dimensions of his wheel? I have an Audi A6 3.2L 2008 with 18"wheels. What do you charge for shipping to Montreal Canada H9G2A2?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (4coolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4coolkid* »_What are exact dimensions of his wheel? I have an Audi A6 3.2L 2008 with 18"wheels. What do you charge for shipping to Montreal Canada H9G2A2?

These are 17x7.5 with a 43mm offset. They weigh 26.3 lbs. each.
Shipping a set of wheels to Canada is _about_ $350.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (4coolkid)*

I can provide a reference for these guys if you want. I've bought 2 sets in the past few years...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_Man* »_I can provide a reference for these guys if you want. I've bought 2 sets in the past few years...

Very much appreciated, Aaron! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | OEM Audi 17" Winter Wheel Specials - $699 a set!!! ([email protected]!NG)*


----------

